# when nature calls



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

This is probably a stupid question but I just have to know how other people handle this. the vast majority or my boat fishing has been with my friends, my son, nephews, uncles etc. I've taken my wife and daughters out a few times. We would rent a boat at Oak Orchard creek and my favorite fishing spot is only about a 5-10 minute run downstream from the marina. If the need arose it was a short jaunt to the port-a-Johns. How do we handle this situation in a small boat in the middle of a lake?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Get out of sight and use a Coffee Can or pull up somewhere secluded.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Kind of what I thought. Out east here lakes are kind crowded and lined with cottages. 
Hate to end up on some sort of registry.
This is NY, and you get caught peeing outdoors you are thereafter a sex offender.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

JJ Grandits said:


> Kind of what I thought. Out east here lakes are kind crowded and lined with cottages.
> Hate to end up on some sort of registry.
> This is NY, and you get caught peeing outdoors you are thereafter a sex offender.


I wasn't sure where you were going with this when you started the thread, but now that you mentioned the eyeing public and authorities, I see what you mean.


In THAT case, always have an empty Gatorade bottle or something similar and a poncho or raincoat should keep your private parts........uh......private.
:grin:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Well, that is only part of the story. The other is the modesty of my wife, daughters and nieces.

Having spent the majority of my life as a professional landscaper I can quietly go anywhere.
Next time you see a crew out somewhere you'll know why the one guy is trimming a little to close to the shrub.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I just love showing off when nature calls....it truly is nature ...at it's best... :walk:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The key word is quietly my friend. I know not with which you are showing off, but around here it's probably a felony.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When I was taking the daughter and wife out fishing I made sure they went before we left the launch. all the lakes or rivers we fished had launches and the St Clair rive had a lot of launches located near by. up and down it in city and village parks. 

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Let me put it this way,

I know every bathroom across New York State. It got to were I didn't even ask them, I just pulled in.

Fortunately my wife and three of my daughters are very outdoor type of people and have no problem utilizing the woods.

My youngest however is kind of a prima donna. Took her trout fishing once, when she said she had to go to the bathroom I told her there was a roll of toilet paper in the pack and pointed towards the woods. She looked at me as if I was eating a puppy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"My youngest however is kind of a prima donna. Took her trout fishing once, when she said she had to go to the bathroom I told her there was a roll of toilet paper in the pack and pointed towards the woods. She looked at me as if I was eating a puppy. "*


So did you stop chewing on the puppy long enough to get her to a bath room or did she finally use the woods?


 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Just hold up a bucket and use it so nobody can see what's going on.
#2 Requires an emergency shore run.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> *"My youngest however is kind of a prima donna. Took her trout fishing once, when she said she had to go to the bathroom I told her there was a roll of toilet paper in the pack and pointed towards the woods. She looked at me as if I was eating a puppy. "*
> 
> 
> So did you stop chewing on the puppy long enough to get her to a bath room or did she finally use the woods?
> ...


Nope, found a restaurant about ten mile away.
Can't figure it out. of the other three, the oldest is into four wheeling and hunting. The next two have been backpacking in Alaska and just about live in the woods.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Buy a Little Johnny with a female adapter. Have the girls wear skirts. Either that or Depends. Caths with a long hose are also an option but not a good one.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

5 gallon bucket. Everyone on the boat looked the other way.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"Nope, found a restaurant about ten mile away.
Can't figure it out. of the other three, the oldest is into four wheeling and hunting. The next two have been backpacking in Alaska and just about live in the woods."*

Sorry a 20 mile round trip so you can use the bath room doesn't work, if you want to hunt or fish with me. We will buy you some diapers to wear next time.

 Al


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Always kept a plastic bottle in the car when we did surveillance at the PD. Works in the city so why not on a lake.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Haven't taken her fishing since.


----------



## Thumper38 (Mar 4, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> When I was taking the daughter and wife out fishing I made sure they went before we left the launch. all the lakes or rivers we fished had launches and the St Clair rive had a lot of launches located near by. up and down it in city and village parks.
> 
> Al


My girls and wife use these. 
http://shutupandtakemymoney.com/tag/go-girl-pissing-funnel/

Before they started making these we just brought a normal funnel out on the boat. 

Wish I would have patented the idea years ago.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Always have to laugh walking down to one area fishing. In the Summer always Canoers going in the brush.

big rockpile


----------

